# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 36)



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
I try to get as many people who have time when they come to visit me, down to the shop to show them a thing or two on how to make a pen or grips or whatever I'm working on at the moment. Some people are fine just watching me while others actually get involved. My wife is one who likes to get involved. She wants to make a bowl next. This brings us to this weeks QotW....


*Do you try to get your spouse/S.O. involved with woodwork? And if not, why ?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife will help me by booking spaces in craft shows, filling out applications, and kinds of ways. She will NOT go out in the Shop and help build anything. Just this past Friday, she came out and helped unload 175 bf of Maple. She is more than willing to do what she can to help and support me but not by running equipment. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes I do try. Best I've got from her so far is a passive acceptance of me collecting wood. She mostly thinks I'm a wood hoarder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2015)

She designs and uses what I make. But does not work with wood. Her hobby is flowers and the grandkids- you think woodworking is expensive- try grandkids!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2015)

Weeeellll, moma brink has her own jobs and hobbies, but she will come in the shop to check on asthetics, proportions and match colors for me.

SO? Does Nova the Grand Numpler count? She follows me everywhere. Especially the shop, more so if I run noisy tools.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2015)

I just asked Gail to answer this. She said "It is dirty, it is loud, it is smelly and there are bugs"  

Nuf said

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife has a slightly passive tolerance for the arrival of another package. She will not go in the shop. I have been able to book some bed and breakfast stays in conjunction with an arts festival.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Howdy,
> *Do you try to get your spouse/S.O. involved with woodwork? And if not, why ?*



Heck NO. That's why I have a shop to start with. 
If I got her involved I would have to call it a studio and put curtains in the windows.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

My gal has no interest in woodworking, but she is a great supporter and cheerleader.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife will sometimes join me in the shop and watch me while I work and we'll talk. I can even get her to help hold things if I need a second set of hands. I involve her in the design aspect of the furniture items I build for our home. She loves helping me pick out blanks for whatever pens I'm going to make next - and has even directed me to buy certain blanks on some occasions. She's the first one I show the finished items to, which she loves looking at.

But she won't ever work with the tools. But, I'm ok with that, because the shop is my space and my hobby. I have tried, several times, to convince her to at least try turning a pen, but she doesn't want to - she's afraid of the tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife loves to turn pens. She's only turned a few but she needs her husband to make her a climate-controlled shop in the shop. She no likey the 120 degrees my shop can reach. I don't even like it but as long as I am just doing resawing and boxing wood etc. I can handle it. I should be able to get the shop-within-a-shop built late fall early winter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Aug 30, 2015)

Kim has gone to cut firewood once or twice, goes on occasion to deliver firewood or lumber, but wants nothing to do with the mill because I think it scares her. I tried to get her to run it and let me do the labor, figuring I could net double what I did when I was sawing lumber, NOT HAPPENING!
She is interested in turning stuff and I definitely think she has more of an eye for what looks good than myself, but works two jobs and it hasn't happened yet. Maybe someday?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm pretty lucky that not only does Guapa support my woodworking habit, but she told me last week that she really wants to try turning a pen together. A couple of weekends ago she went with me to the lumber yard and woodcraft! As long as I'm not neglecting her or her needs, she is really cool with the woodworking. Of course all love and support seem to go out the window when I sit on the couch without properly dusting off from the shop (we have different standards on this one).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 30, 2015)

justallan said:


> I definitely think she has more of an eye for what looks good than myself



I don't think I'd have gotten a first date if that were the case for me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Aug 30, 2015)

For me it falls under, "It was dark and she was drunk."

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2015)

Not gonna happen at my place. I tried to sell her on the recreational merits of sanding, but she know my BS all too well.

When the weather is nice and the garage door is up, she'll sit just outside the shop with a glass of wine and play DJ.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife started a violin neck working with my father and I. She is so busy with her business and surfing that she keeps talking about working on it more but never has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I'm pretty lucky that not only does Guapa support my woodworking habit, but she told me last week that she really wants to try turning a pen together. A couple of weekends ago she went with me to the lumber yard and woodcraft! As long as I'm not neglecting her or her needs, she is really cool with the woodworking. Of course all love and support seem to go out the window when I sit on the couch without properly dusting off from the shop (we have different standards on this one).



Totally with you on the couch thing! Ours is a dark chocolate microfiber, doesn't work well with a messy Woodworker! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Aug 30, 2015)

I have tried----but the shop is_ too_ messy, and dirty.
She really likes what comes out of it and says she'll eventually want to try turning something----that'll last (minutes at best) until the OCD kicks in (obsessive cleaning disorder).
Then it won't be fun for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife enjoys being in the shop with me. She'll help select blanks for pens, make suggestions for projects and items to make to sell, and even help with hand sanding and assembly on a regular basis but has no desire to run the big scary tools.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (Aug 31, 2015)

Sandi supports me but isn't really all that interested in working on wood stuff - she has her own interest/hobbies to keep her busy.

She's talked about turning something, but it would be more like cabochons or some such. She's seen a time or two when something went spinning across the shop and that makes her nervous.

She does, however, think I should do something with all this wood I'm collecting . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 2, 2015)

My wife has her own shop on the other side of the barn. She has her on saws, drills, and hand tools. Every time she comes to borrow something I just buy her one next time I go to town. LOL She sells things at a local craft mall. Most of what she makes is out of old barn siding. (picture frames, framed mirrors, and coat racks)
Curt

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 3, 2015)

No.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> * And if not, why ?*





woodintyuuu said:


> No.



Cliff, I think you forgot something....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Sep 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Cliff, I think you forgot something....


I do my thing, she does her's. She is a trained writer, I do not help her write and she has no interest in the shop. The only questions I get about the shop relate to: do we have money to pay - so and so, or can I have this or that for a wedding gift. She always says "Thanks sweetie". PS: I have tried to include as much proper grammar as possible on my phone keyboard. LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> I do my thing, she does her's. She is a trained writer, I do not help her write and she has no interest in the shop. The only questions I get about the shop relate to: do we have money to pay - so and so, or can I have this or that for a wedding gift. She always says "Thanks sweetie". PS: I have tried to include as much proper grammar as possible on my phone keyboard. LOL



^Puts me to shame when he wants^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you sir....


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes and/no ......... My wife is very supportive, often telling me to buy the "pretty" blnks when I show them to her. If I make something and she wants it, she gets it.......once in awhile with a lil grumbling lol . She has used the lathe twice and my small chainsaw once. I ask her opinion on colors or selecting a blank at times. She really likes the beauty of high figured wood/burl .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Sep 5, 2015)

My girlfriend says she thinks it is sexy when I talk about wood(I'm an incessant show n teller) because of how passionately I speak about it. She told me it makes her want to (pro)create. So I showed her some stuff on the lathe(she likes turning whole blanks to curls or "potpourri" as she calls it.) We put some new scales on an old chef knife we bought at an estate sale, and she uses it to make me suppuh now! 
I see a lot of couples my age stagnate and become content with Netflix and Redbox. Shop time has brought us closer together, and has inspired her to explore a slieu of other creative outlets. Plus, there's nothing more sexy to us technically inclined guys than a capable woman. Throw a couple sexual innuendoes at her(which is too easy in a wood shop), wash the sawdust off together(strictly for the purpose of saving water), then it's _fill in the blank_ time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------

